# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08

## IENS

Помогите! Срочно нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08.

----------


## tazhitkov

почта tazhitkov@yandex.ru вышлю

----------


## SergSaminovka

можешь выслать эмулятор ключа isp_81@mail.ru

----------


## uzerdv

Скинь и мне uzerdv@yandex.ru

----------


## zav004

скинь мне тоже пожалуйста zav_reg@mail.ru

----------


## evgeny_prim

Мне тоже пожалуйста evgeny_prim@mail.ru

----------


## konik

Плиз, мне то-же надо. Ключ Rockey4. Он есть, но надо клонировать эмулем... konik*inbox/ru

----------


## Apskert

Вышли пожалуйста тоже на почту porsivanche@mail.ru

----------


## Dilivio

Вышли пожалуйста тоже на почту qservice@inbox.ru

----------


## ATG

Тоже попрошайничаю )
A_T_G@bk.ru
А на 5.х торговое предприятие есть?

----------


## Servicemp

Тоже пожалуйста вышли  Service_mp@mail.ru
А на Штрих Гостиница или мини отель есть?

----------


## FkAlex

Нужно лекарство для Штрих М: Фронт офис 
sergeev77@bk.ru





















скачать бесплатно фильм юленька

----------


## Рушана

у кого - нибудь есть на 5.х торговое предприятие эмулятор? 
Будьте добры на 87rush@mail.ru

----------


## streetweb

Нужен эмулятор плиз скиньте на solodko81@mail.ru

----------


## podzhig

Если можно то и мне скиньте hap1@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен.
Весь нет облазил никак не могу найти. . .

----------


## Chuba7

madonovea@mail.ru  - и сюда пжалста, если не затруднит.

----------


## Scorpi-on

Прошу прощения, тоже осмелюсь попросить на b_oleg18@mail.ru

----------


## mart_rom

приветствую всех... скиньте эмулятор штрих-м на mart_rom@rambler.ru
спасибо

_Добавлено через 41 секунду_
а на 4.12.05 подойдет?

----------


## konik

Если кто то обладает эмулем или дампом на штрих-м 5.1 торговое предприятие - очень бы помогли на konik@inbox.ru

----------


## a_serg

Очень достал поиск ключа по сети. Если не трудно помогите с эмулятором a_serg65@mail.ru

----------


## dklochkov

кого не затруднит киньте эмулятор на Штрих-М: ТП 5.1
stp88@bk.ru

----------


## KOHUK

У кого есть возможность, отправьте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.06
astanis@mail.ru

----------


## Oskarsan

Пожалуйста киньте эмулятор ключа на Штрих-М: Магазин 5.1 или ТП 5.1
oskarsan@yandex.ru

----------


## a.lex

Если не сложно, скинте эмулятор для Штрих М: Торговое предприятие на k_a_mail@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Создание Тьмы

Тоже попрошу скинуть эмулятор на dchsherbina@gmail.com
на версию 4.18.02 подойдёт?)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## konik

Никто никому ничего не скидывает. Его похоже нет в открытом доступе.

----------


## k0mpress0r

Мне тоже пожалуйста эмулятор - tolkodlyatebya@mail.ru Заранее спасибо

----------


## akma

И мне и мне тоже на akma-85@mail.ru пожалуйста эмулятор на торговое предприятие 5. Заранее списибо

----------


## ReversKS

Мне любой ключ Штрих М: Торговое предприятие на  мыло cirkon-revers@mai.ru

_Добавлено через 10 минут 10 секунд_
У кого есть ключ помогите! bobbil@mail.ru

----------


## Antibiotic86

помогите тоже плиз antibiotic86@mail.ru

----------


## ReversKS

Люди кому повезло, помогите, нужен эмулятор для Штрих М: Торговое предприятие
скиньте на bobbil@mail.ru

----------


## Magden

Очень нужен эмуль на ТП 4 ТП 5 если есть.Мой адрес magdenbt@mail.ru Очень жду Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Ляляка

Добрый вечер, а где можно взять программу  Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF (если не покупать ее)

----------


## Grin07

Здравствуйте.Очень нужен эмуль на ТП 4 ТП 5 если есть.Мой адрес remgri@rambler.ru 
Очень жду Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Summator

Вышлите,пожалуйста, мне эмулятор ключа для программы Штрих-М 5.0!Оооочень прошу!!!!! anastasija_nik@mail.ru

----------


## gooold

Пожалуйста!!! поделитесь эмулятором на optugra@gmail.com

----------


## akma

Кто нибудь у кого есть хотя бы сама программа ТП 4 или ТП 5, поделитесь ей пожалуйста на akma-85@mail.ru . Заранее благодарен

----------


## dimawolf

Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на программу 1с Отель 8 или  1с Отель 7 либо бит отель но кажется это тоже самое

----------


## Нурбек

Мне тоже надо скинь, пожулуйста!

_Добавлено через 13 минут 35 секунд_
Мне тоже скинь пожулуйста! kabashev_nurbek@mail.ru

----------


## Scorpi-on

Мне тоже скиньте пожалуйста! b_oleg18@mail.ru

----------


## born85

Пожалуйста вышлите эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие born85@list.ru


Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## userrxx

Пожалуйста вышлите эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие atlantis-777@mail.ru . Спасибо.

----------


## strannik83

И мне пожалуйста gilmutdinov_razi@mail.ru. Заранее спасиб!!

----------


## dimawolf

> Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на программу 1с Отель 8 или  1с Отель 7 либо бит отель но кажется это тоже самое


Я нашел конфигурацию 1С:Отель 8 как теперь отвязать ее от ключа помогите плиз:confused:

----------


## KLAUSMAN

Пожалуйста вышлите эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие klaus#msx.ru. Спасибо

----------


## Vitalina

Пожалуйста!!!!! Жизненно необходим эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.12.03 vitaandreeva@mail.ru

----------


## AlexUfa27

Пожалуйста!!!!! Жизненно необходим эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.16.13 alex_job@bk.ru

----------


## regin

вышлите пож. эмулятор на торговое предприятие 4.18 или 4.17 заранее благодарен эл. ящик regin7@mail.ru

----------


## Ramonchik

Скиньте мне, пожалуйста, эмулятор на rstepankov@mail.ru, очень очень нужен

----------


## Vitalina

> Скиньте мне, пожалуйста, эмулятор на rstepankov@mail.ru, очень очень нужен


Установить 1с8 с приделанным к нему ключем и 1С Штрих-М запускается свободно. Если интересно, дистрибутив могу выслать...

_Добавлено через 17 минут 7 секунд_



> Пожалуйста!!!!! Жизненно необходим эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.16.13 alex_job@bk.ru


Установить 1с8 с приделанным к нему ключем и 1С Штрих-М запускается свободно. Если интересно, дистрибутив могу выслать...

----------


## Ramonchik

> Установить 1с8 с приделанным к нему ключем и 1С Штрих-М запускается свободно. Если интересно, дистрибутив могу выслать...


Вышли, пожалуйста, на rstepankov@mail.ru

----------


## protto3

Прошу выслать эмуль на ТП PROF 4.16.02 на protto # inbox.ru

----------


## forquaz

будьте добры, скинуть и на это мыло:
forwsx@mail.ru

----------


## vvint

и мне v_int@mail.ru эмулятор ТП PROF 4

----------


## palexv

плиз palexv@inbox.ru

----------


## Tranklukator

Вышлите, пожалуйста, эмулятор ключа Rockey для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.1.5.1 на sauronz@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## zhenya.8686

Добрый день Кого не затруднит киньте эмулятор на Штрих-М: ТП 5.1 пожалуйста. zhenya.8686@mail.ru

----------


## konik

Кому то выслали? Попробовал кто-то?

----------


## alex_tandem

Доброе время суток!!! Может кто-нибудь выслать эмулятор Штрих-М Торговое Предприятие 5.1.5.5 на solov1984@mail.ru .
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## konik

нет тут ничего похоже

----------


## neckdan

эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.12.03
Neckdan@mail.ru 
Спасибо Заранее

_Добавлено через 25 минут 37 секунд_
мулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08 neckdan@mail.ru Спасибо!!

_Добавлено через 14 часов 5 минут 26 секунд_
мне тоже пожалуйста на neckdan@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 3 секунды_
мне тоже пожалуйста на neckdan@mail.ru

----------


## probvs

Добрый день, вышлите пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 5.1
probvs@mail.ru

----------


## vic17

> Установить 1с8 с приделанным к нему ключем и 1С Штрих-М запускается свободно. Если интересно, дистрибутив могу выслать...


Если нетрудно скиньте victor170770@mail.ru

----------


## konik

И мне, если можно дистриб konik@inbox.ru

----------


## Igor8311

Если не сложно можно тоже дистриб igor8311@mail.ru. Зарание спасибо

----------


## Patrig

Бросьте и мне дистрибут и эмулятор Шрих-М. zuig@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alleksey_NNN

Можно и мне дистрибутив и эмулятор Шрих-М. alleksey_n@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## success

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1 эмуль. плиз. itshisround@yandex.ru

----------


## MrDemo

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1 эмуль. плиз. и сам софт если можно djalilov_kamil@mail.ru

----------


## virus_v

Штрих-М: ТП 5.1 эмуль. плиз. и сам софт если можно do.troyanda@gmail.com

----------


## konik

Кто нибудь что-то получил? Эмуль, дистр или ссылку?

----------


## Andrey.kido

Штрих-М: ТП 5.1 эмулятор, please и сам софт если можно! Буду очень благодарен! andrey.kido@yandex.ru

----------


## MrDemo

это 2 ветка, тут тоже тишина :(

----------


## Andrey.kido

теперь Я понимаю из-за чего все мамонты вымерли :(

----------


## Lenka_13

Доброго времени суток! Нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.14, очень срочно. Пожалуйста помогите. скиньте на майл * lenka_habez@mail.ru* если не трудно.

----------


## RelieveRz

Скиньте пожалуйста ключ для конфы Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.14, сильно надо. Мой e-mail: relieverz@gmail.com. Буду очень признателен!!!

----------


## sergey_1975

Доброго времени суток! Нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.14, скиньте, пожалуйста, на мыло *sibragimov@mail.ru* . Заранее спасибо!

----------


## goreeb

мне тоже скиньте, пожалуйста goreeb@mail.ru

----------


## k0mpress0r

Буду благодарен за кряк на 4 и 5

---------- Post added at 02:39 ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 ----------

Буду благодарен за кряк на 4 и 5 tolkodlyatebya@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 02:39 ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 ----------

Буду благодарен за кряк на 4 и 5 tolkodlyatebya@mail.ru

----------


## sergey9988

скинь мне тоже пожалуйста эмулятор ключа rockey sergey9988@mail.ru

----------


## TrueMage

Здравствуйте! Очень-очень нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.02. Помогите, пожалуйста! truemage23@yahoo.com

----------


## akma

Могу помочь, по крайней мере у меня работало для 4. Просьба только такая, кто нибудь 1 из просящих соберите список ящиков в 1 сообщение, что бы я сделал рассылку всем сразу, а то времени нет каждому отправлять. моя почта akma-85@mail.ru

----------


## Virus-RDA

Здравствуйте! Нужен эмулятор для Штрих М: Торговое предприятие 5.1. alka115@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Народ помогите эмулятором для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.01
e-mail: yurik_ageev@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 12:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 ----------

*Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.01*
Народ у кого есть эмулятор ключа скиньте пожалуйста, очень нужно
e-mail:yurik_ageev@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Народ поделитесь ключом для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.X
За ранее спасибо

----------


## cntkf

И мне будьте добры opisalovo@mail.ru

----------


## Vitalina

Пожалуйста!!!!! Поткиньте эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.X vitaandreeva@mail.ru

----------


## StalkerAkella

кому не жалко, скиньте эмулятор на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на whitewolf83@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Я так понял, что нет его у людей, если бы был уже давно скинули, или дали ссылку
Все жадные в такое время!!!

----------


## сандр

А как можно запустить торговое предприятие 4.0 для обучения подключению торгового оборудования?пробовал запускать демо версии они тоже требуют ключ.Да и вдемо версиях торговое оборудование не работает.

----------


## nazh

и закиньте на nazh85@mail.ru Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4 или 5  версии

----------


## mayoli

если таковой эмулятор существует, очень нуждаюсь, у кого есть киньте пожалуйста от Штрих-М: торговое предприятие 4.16, буду премного благодарен.
mayoli@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

у меня есть на 4.17.01

----------

FilimonovOE (14.08.2012), sly20000 (14.10.2013)

----------


## regin

Отправьте пож. эмулятор  на regin7@mail.ru. Очень буду благодарен!!!

----------


## ne0s84

отправьте и мне пжл на slipknotx@list.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> и закиньте на nazh85@mail.ru Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4 или 5  версии


отправил

---------- Post added at 10:12 ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 ----------




> и закиньте на nazh85@mail.ru Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4 или 5  версии


у меня конфигурации нет

----------


## StalkerAkella

> у меня есть на 4.17.01


и мне скиньте, пожалуйста.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> и мне скиньте, пожалуйста.


куда скинуть?

----------

StalkerAkella (08.08.2012)

----------


## asvel

Люди добрые! ! Спасите-помогите! Кто может выслать эмулятор для Штрих-М:Торговое предприятие 4.17 - буду БЕЗМЕРНО БЛАГОДАРЕН ! ! asvel@mail.ru
Не оставьте в беде!

----------


## qwewq123

а дампом ключа кто может поделиться?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> а дампом ключа кто может поделиться?


*КУДА СКИНУТЬ? НА ДЕРЕВНЮ ДЕДУШКЕИИ?*

----------


## Chippolino

> Помогите! Срочно нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08.


мне тоже очень нужен эмулятор ключа Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие Проф 4.Х, откликнитесь у кого он есть... uhkadm@rambler.ru

----------


## lysman

Скиньте и мне плиз lysman@ya.ru

----------


## moshkovskii

moshkovskii_anto@mail.ru и мне

----------


## neckdan

neckdan@mail.ru мне тоже пож.

----------


## doomm000

На doomm000@gmail.com вышли пож-та.

----------


## yurik_ageev

увы но на адрес: neckdan@mail.ru ничего не отправить приходит сообщение, что такого адреса нет!!!!!

----------


## 116hrus

Всем доброго времени суток!
 Пожалуйста поделитесь ключиком или лекарством
 Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v4.19.03

116hrus@gmail.com

 Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## ATG

Поделитесь пожалуйста для 4.17 droncha@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 00:34 ---------- Previous post was at 00:25 ----------

Эмулятор и программа.

----------


## neckdan

Помогите народ. срочно нужен эмуль на штрих-м кассир v1.9 в замен могу предложить эмуль на торговое предприятие проф
neckdan@mail.ru

----------


## Konogor

Помогите Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.03 Konogor@mail.ru

----------


## NickmiL

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ключа и конфой плиз Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.х nickmil@paritet-td.ru

----------


## DimanNovoros

Скинь пожалуйста эмулятор на dimarikn@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## NickmiL

Неужели нет доброго человека, который бы по мылу отправил эмуль с конфой? :)

----------


## vex2865

Доброго времени суток! Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор на vex2865@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## adlexman

есть у кого эмулятор на штрих-м кассир v 1.9? скиньте плиз на spmadr@rambler.ru

----------


## uffik

Плиз, вышлете и мне эмулятор ключа на 4 версию: uffik@mail.ru
заранее СПС!

----------


## mersh

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5.1  mywebbizness@mail.ru

----------


## kozibon

нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08. ya050758@mail.ru

----------


## borisusman

есть у кого эмулятор на штрих-м кассир v 1.9? скиньте плиз на borisusman@rambler.ru

----------


## Денис Цвингер

Вышлите и мне, пожалуйста nemecden@mail.ru
заранее благодарен

---------- Post added at 15:19 ---------- Previous post was at 14:13 ----------

Вышлите и мне, пожалуйста nemecden@mail.ru
заранее благодарен

----------


## Альмир

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5.1  sabir_almir@mail.ru

----------


## COnsu1l

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5.1 super.fox2000@yandex.ru

----------


## COnsu1l

Есть дампы "зелененьких" ключей Rockey от  Штрих-м Магазин и Штрих-м Ресторан. Можно ли как-то сделать эмулятор?

----------


## Illedan777

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5.1 illedan_666@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## chatra

Буду премного благодарен за эмулятор для Штрих-М Кассир 2.10. Пжл.
chatra@mail.ru.

----------


## gyrp

мне тоже пожалуйста shuminn@yandex.ru

----------


## COnsu1l

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор, для Торговое предприятие 5.1 super.fox2000@yandex.ru

----------


## Champion87

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5.1 manakhimov.a.m@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## Champion87

Я так понимаю что никакого эмулятора не существует?

----------


## TMM00

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 ts-irbit@mail.ru

----------


## Unsleeps8

Скиньте пожалуйста кто-нибудь эмулятор ключа на Unsleeps8@gmail.com! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexeifox

Ну и ? Кому нибудь скинули ?

----------


## Illedan777

> Ну и ? Кому нибудь скинули ?


конечно же нет)

----------


## alexeifox

> конечно же нет)


Ты раз в год отвечаешь ? )))

----------


## Illedan777

> Ты раз в год отвечаешь ? )))


Два раза =) всё, лимит исчерпан, больше не буду отвечать в этом году эхххх

----------


## alexeifox

> Два раза =) всё, лимит исчерпан, больше не буду отвечать в этом году эхххх


Ну и жди новый год :)

----------


## yurik_ageev

Как я понял, на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.Х - эмулятор еще не придумали

----------


## sparda1

Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1 вышлите  эмулятор на seka825@gmail.com

----------


## SergLand

Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1 вышлите эмулятор на serglandcepelev@rambler.ru

----------


## tundra2001

Штрих-М.продуктовый магазин 5.2  вышлите эмулятор на tundra2001@yandex.ru буду при многоблагодарен

----------


## Agabala

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.1 вышлите, пожалуйста, эмулятор на kava_gor@bk.ru . Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Nebiros777

Помогите пожалуйста!!!! Проект горит, времени нет, ошибки тестить надо срочно. Штрих-М.продуктовый магазин 5.2 вышлите эмулятор на 
Nebiros777@gmail.com буду прославлять Вас в веках, расскажу про Вас своим детям и внукам и завещаю им сделать то же самое!!!

----------


## sly20000

> у меня есть на 4.17.01


здравствуйте! если не сложно скиньте на sly2000*sibmail.com
заранее спасибо

----------


## SeregaRok41

Скиньте пожалуйста
rok43@mail.ru
На 5.х торговое предприятие если есть?

----------


## strong_sweet

Помогите! нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08. Скиньте пожалуйста на strong_sweetSu@mail.ru

----------


## Kapratoshka

Нужен эмулятор ключа для 4.17.04 combat86@gmail.com

----------


## Albor

Привет чатлане!!! если кто то может, то скинь эмулятор для !"штрих-м торговое предприятие" если можешь конечно или подскажи как его обойти!  У меня в сетке стоит на одном компе XP и под ней всё работает, а на соседних компах (новых), поставил 7-ку 64 битную и после запуска платформы и конфиги штрих-м, проверяет ключ ну и не находит конечно же!! Чего делать кроме эмуляции не знаю, может виртуальная машина с Xp-хой поможет...
 Буду рад помощи с советом или эмулятору!!!  albor.93@mail.ru

----------


## Alleksey_NNN

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.1 вышлите, пожалуйста, эмулятор на test1972apple@gmail.com. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## bigmiss

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5.1 t9127827@ya.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## wamp13

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
спс за ранее lawrov.vasily2013@yandex.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

И мне тоже, Спасибо!!!!!! platon@mail.ru

----------


## ivan190

Вышли пожалуйста на почту,  заранее спасибо vip.ivan0190@mail.ru

----------


## Maloi68

добрый день! Буду очень благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М 1.9, спс за ранее viktor_eltcov@mail.ru

----------


## Hazgarot

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
Спасибо за ранее. spam.syda@mail.ru

----------


## nikur

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
 Спасибо заранее sapronov22@mail.ru

----------


## gromav

Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.3) вышлите эмулятор на gromav@bk.ru буду при много благодарен

----------


## freesprutt

Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
Спасибо заранее i---i@mail.ru

----------


## ArlaDOS

мне тоже отправьте пожалуйста ks-bal@ya.ru

----------


## Lyboom

Буду благодарен Lyboom@bigmir.net Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4

----------


## Вениаминович

Прошу выслать эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08 на serg69208@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## yogik998

Прошу выслать эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие на  yogik998@ya.ru. Заранее благодарен !!!

----------


## 658739

Прошу выслать эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие на 658739@mail.ru. Заранее благодарна

----------


## yogik998

Прошу выслать эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Магазин 5.1 на yogik998@ya.ru. Заранее благодарен !!!

----------


## bigmiss

Скиньте пожалуйста кто-нибудь эмулятор ключа Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5) на t9127827@ya.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Numlock1

вышлите пожалуйста эмулятор на Штрих М Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.18.01  заранее огромное спасибо, эл. ящик gtstar@mail.ru

----------


## rendam23rus

скиньте эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.1) на rendam23rus@mail.ru СПАСИБО!

----------


## Шухрат

Пожалуйста скиньте эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v 4.19.07, на brethe82@rambler.ru. Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Balthazarius

Прошу выслать эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v 4.19.07 alexeygabyshev@gmail.com Заранее благодарен

----------


## erema11

[Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
Спасибо заранее  на erema11@yandex.ru

----------


## nabat

Доброго времени суток!
Мне тоже так хочется получить эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5
Буду при много благодарен!!!
nabat34@gmail.com

----------


## Stephan

Нужен эмулятор ключа Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.14.05 
k_5@aol.com
Появилась необходимость перевести учет на Розница 2

----------


## andr1985

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на utah34@mail.ru . Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Руслан12345

Пожалуйста вышли мне тоже Ruslan_ishemgulov1991@mail.ru

----------


## Kedrya

Вышлите пожалуйста на smirinka@bk.ru

----------


## Mahmi

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор на Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.4) e-mail: magomaev@inbox.ru

----------


## F1215

и мне нужна програмка и эмулятор

----------


## Igen

Пожалуйста  вышлете эмулятор на программу Торговое предприятие 5  на почту Igenchic@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## Mahmi

Если есть хоть один добрый человек, помогите с ключом Штрих-М: Торговое Предприятие v.5, очень нужен дубликат (эмуль),что угодно, но чтобы запускал конфу.
Спасибо!
e-mail: magomaev@inbox.ru

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Буду при много благодарен!!!

----------


## beregirina

Здравствуйте, если есть возможность, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 на beregirina@yandex.ru

----------


## Tki

Если не затруднит, скиньте Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08 (можно и предыдущую) и эмулятор (если есть - хасп перестал распознаваться) vasbox@mail.ru Заранее спасибо большое

----------


## Usoup1C

Глухо, две недели как написал.
Никто ничего никому не скинет!!!

----------


## Tki

Эх ... мне бы хоть конфигурацию - хасп я поднял ....

----------


## Ильшаткин

В смысле у тебя есть эмулятор?

----------


## Tki

> В смысле у тебя есть эмулятор?


Нет. Лицензия заработала. Попросил помощи в одной конторе по поводу релиза ... если  дадут - выложу.

----------


## Alikhan

> Если не затруднит, скиньте Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08 (можно и предыдущую) и эмулятор (если есть - хасп перестал распознаваться) vasbox@mail.ru Заранее спасибо большое


Привет! тебе ТП ПРОФ 4,19,8 еще нужен? 
скинул на всякий случай

---------- Post added at 21:35 ---------- Previous post was at 21:19 ----------




> В смысле у тебя есть эмулятор?


тебе Эмулятор нужен? если да то давай адрес скину не вопрос

----------


## Ильшаткин

Нужен,если не затруднит churichek@list.ru

----------


## andr1985

Если не затруднит и мне киньте эмулятор на utah34@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alikhan

> Если не затруднит и мне киньте эмулятор на utah34@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!


скинул 
если что надо у меня есть орхив ТП ПРОФ разных версий и обновлений

----------


## Avatar_101

Доброго времени суток 
Если не затруднит и мне киньте
 программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор 
на AVATAR_101@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alikhan

> Доброго времени суток 
> Если не затруднит и мне киньте
>  программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
> и эмулятор 
> на AVATAR_101@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!


Скинул ТП Проф 4 и Эмулятор

---------- Post added at 23:22 ---------- Previous post was at 23:20 ----------

Привет всем!!! у кого нибудь есть эмулятор на Торговое Предприятие 5 и сам ТП 5?

----------


## stzzz

Доброго времени суток 
 Если не затруднит и мне киньте
 программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
 и эмулятор 
 на marista1@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alikhan

> Доброго времени суток 
>  Если не затруднит и мне киньте
>  программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
>  и эмулятор 
>  на marista1@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!


Скинул.

----------


## royalipod

Добрый день, скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.17.01 
на akmpto@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## Alikhan

> Добрый день, скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.17.01 
> на akmpto@gmail.com
> Спасибо.


вроде скинул.
это что за адрес у тебя? от туда столько хрени пришло.

----------


## royalipod

Извиняюсь, без понятия что там могло прийти, обычный рабочий ящик, а можно еще сюда продублировать, akmpto@yandex.ru? Если не затруднит. На Gmail ничего не пришло. Спасибо.

----------


## Alikhan

> Извиняюсь, без понятия что там могло прийти, обычный рабочий ящик, а можно еще сюда продублировать, akmpto@yandex.ru? Если не затруднит. На Gmail ничего не пришло. Спасибо.


Скинул

----------

royalipod (31.03.2015)

----------


## anapacap

> почта tazhitkov@yandex.ru вышлю


Пожалуйста, вышли и мне: anapacap@ya.ru

---------- Post added at 06:54 ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 ----------

Доброго времени суток 
Если не затруднит и мне киньте
программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор 
на anapacap@ya.ru Заранее спасибо!

Если пожелаете отдохнуть в Анапе, встретим, устроим.

----------


## kosstik81

Доброго времени суток 
Если не затруднит и мне киньте
программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор 
на kon-smolenkov@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nikul59

Доброго времени суток
Если не затруднит и мне киньте
программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор
на nikul59@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Maxmedia-NN

Доброго времени, если существует эмуль на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие редакция 5.2.1.11 Проф на  maksimulianov@yandex.ru За ранее огромное спасибо!!

----------


## Бубенец

Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 вышлите эмуль пожалуйста на maydom2@mail.ru

----------


## Alikhan

Ребята на 5 у меня нет ни чего. сам ищу. 
извините что сразу не отвечаю занят сильно, и не везде есть инет для отправки файлов.

---------- Post added at 10:17 ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 ----------




> Доброго времени суток
> Если не затруднит и мне киньте
> программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
> и эмулятор
> на nikul59@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!


скинул. надеюсь не опоздал.

----------

nikul59 (14.06.2015), vikruchkoff (26.06.2015)

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!!!!

----------


## vikruchkoff

Заранее спасибо..... От всего сердца !!!!! Если не затруднит и мне киньте
программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор  kruchkoff@gmail.com

----------


## Alikhan

> Заранее спасибо..... От всего сердца !!!!! Если не затруднит и мне киньте
> программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
> и эмулятор  kruchkoff@gmail.com


Здравствуйте! не могу отправить. пишет что не может отправить на ваш адресс

---------- Post added at 09:13 ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 ----------




> Доброго времени суток!
> Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
> Заранее Спасибо!!!!


Скинул.

----------

vikruchkoff (26.06.2015)

----------


## vikruchkoff

Большое спасибо за оперативный ответ, программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор попробуйте 
на этот адрес - it@kristagroup.com  С Огромным Уважением Виктор !

----------


## Alikhan

> Большое спасибо за оперативный ответ, программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08 и эмулятор попробуйте 
> на этот адрес - it@kristagroup.com  С Огромным Уважением Виктор !


Скинул. Ну если честно не всегда так оперативно получается просто вы с утра застали меня в офисе когда я проверял почту и еще не успел выскочить на объект.

----------


## user1323

Ребята, вышлите на 4 или 5 версии ключ пожалуйста, очень нужно, Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 07:58 ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 ----------

cat545545@yandex.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Artyom1989

А можно и мне скинуть ключик на штрих-м торговое предприятие
если можно вместе с конфигурацией(((
dkm-amega@mail.ru

----------


## stgh

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом на Штрих-М: Кассир 5
mailto:gh-0-st@ya.ru

----------


## alesha1972

Заранее спасибо..... От всего сердца !!!!! Если не затруднит и мне киньте
программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор  krd777@yandex.ru

----------


## ValeryM

Добрый день. А не завалялся ли случайно эмулятор для Штрих-м синхронизатор ? Хотелось бы попробовать до покупки.

----------


## Sandmansss

А можно попросить эмулятор ключа на Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.1 (5.1.6.9)
Ужасно нужно запускать на своем компе для разработки процедуры синхронизации с  сайтом. А ключ всего один. Как сделать эмулятор не нашел.
Так что либо магазин работает, либо я пишу обработку. 
Если есть эмуляnор скиньте плиз на loz-i@mail.ru

----------


## ronchikk

И мне скинте пожалуйста Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор ronchikk@gmail.com 
заранее спасибо

----------


## ronchikk

Добрый день можно найти эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.15) 
отблагодарю 
заранее спасибо

----------


## Nexys

И мне скинте пожалуйста Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор Nexus-mkk@yandex.ru и желательно дистрибутив
заранее спасибо

----------


## Nexys

И мне скинте пожалуйста Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08
и эмулятор Nexus-mkk@yandex.ru и желательно дистрибутив
заранее спасибо

----------


## roader2000

Добрые люди, у кого есть эмулятор на 1с77 ТП 4, киньте плз на tse012(пёс)gmail(точко)com

----------


## alexeifox

Скиньте плиз эмулятор на ТП 4 alex-lexei@yandex.ru срочно нужно !!!

----------


## menone_dastan

есть у кого эмулятор на штрих-м кассир v 1.9? скиньте плиз на menone_777@mail.ru

----------


## kopalkin

И мне бы... для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 - на makskopalkin@mail.ru

----------


## asronom2009

Поделитесь дистрибутивом Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## ermi

А что, правда есть у кого эмуляторы Штрих-М: Кассир 5 и Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5? Поделитесь, если не жалко nauaz@mail.ru

----------


## Marselos

Вышлите плиз кому не жалко Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 - на dudimos@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## roader2000

Друг, нахер это старье тебе? оно нн ломано, и не кому ломать его!

----------


## most-dj

krolimost@gmail.com 
Штрих-м: Розничная торговля 5.2 (можно и другие конфигурации)
Спасибо..

----------


## k1mn

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01
Вышли пожалуйста обновление на почту 679494@mail.ru 
Срочно надо для ЕГАИС..
Заранее спасибо..

----------


## wervolf

если у кого есть эмулятор ключа для штрих-м v4,19

----------


## roader2000

Такой ключ не изобрели!!!

----------


## solmir11

вышлите на solmir11@gmail.com

----------


## Ligalaiz

вышлите пожалуйста Кассир 5 на ligalaiz13@mail.ru

----------


## igor_ya

Вышлите мне тоже,пожалуйста для домашнего освоения программы. igor_ya@bk.ru

----------


## abramsm4

Тоже попрошайничаю ) 
reno-60@mail.ru

----------


## Shvn

Буду очень признателен за ключ на почту Vldmr@inbox.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## runtiks

Вышлите мне за рание спасибо. niht32@gmail.com

----------


## LeskaRu

Если у кого есть на ТП 5 эмуль? 
ezgikvtumane@yandex.ru

----------


## rtl1313

вышлите пожалуйста эм.ключика nimitta@mail.ru

----------


## fun.tom

можно тоже эмулятор ключа на fun.tom@opmbx.org ? Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Буду очень признателен за ключ на почту ewg.makaroff@mail.ru

----------


## Unnstappoble

добрый день, пожалуйста скиньте эмулятор штрих-м торговое предприятие ред. 5.2 на почту 79188031023@yandex.ru

----------


## ssbt

присоединяюсь к просьбам нужен очень opus70@gmail.com

----------


## DiVes

А можно попросить эмулятор ключа на Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия, редакция 5.2 dives_mail@mail.ru

----------


## Nieteo

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для штрих-м торговое предприятие 5 abrosimov_stanis@mail.ru

----------


## r.gilmetdinov

Здравствуйте! Если не сложно и мне помогите пожалуйста с пятой версией r.gilmetdinov@gmail.com

----------


## imaxtr

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для штрих-м Торговое предприятие PROV v.4.19.08  imaxtr@mail.ru

----------


## _Lex

Добрый день, будьте добры, поделитесь эмулятором для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v4
azavaruev@gmail.com

----------


## Avatar_101

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для штрих-м Торговое предприятие PROV v.4.19.08 Avatar_101@mail.ru

----------


## AAAAAARRGH

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.29) aaaaaarrgh@gmail.com

----------


## sergey604

скиньте плз эмулятор на ТП 4 ПРОФ
и на продуктовый магагин 5.2
telex604@mail.ru

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!

Прошу выслать пожалуйста ключи к Штрих М: Торговое предприятие, и Штрих М: Кассир на почту vskim@greenmart.kz. 

Заранее спасибо. Очень надо...

----------


## wen700

здравствуйте, плиз скиньте нужен эмулятор или лекарство для штрих-м продуктовый магазин и розничный магазин базовый? почта aidar1492@gmail.com

----------


## Lotar888

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста вышлите эмулятор к "Штрих-м Кассир" и "Штрих-м Торговое предприятие" на почту dhamon4@yandex.ru . Заранее спасибо!

----------


## all-hightech

Добрый день!

Прошу, пожалуйста, вышлите ключ к Штрих М: Кассир на почту all-hightech@mail.ru. 

Заранее благодарен. Блин, а то из з/п вычтут стоимость если сегодня кассир не заработает...

----------


## ilyasav

Добрый день, люди у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста ключем Торговое предприятие 5 Штрих-М
ilyasav@icloud.com

----------


## all-hightech

Пожалуйста, вышлите ключ для Штрих-М Розничная торговля на all-high-tech@mail.ru

----------


## Антон32

Здравствуйте, вышлите пожалуйста эмулятор Штрих-М.продуктовый магазин 5.2 на anton32.efimov@yandex.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся Общей темой для ШТРИХ-М

----------

